# Another Super-Accurate Pocket Predator



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

At the Midwest Tournament last year Bill Hays gave my son, Anakin, a slingshot. The unfortunate lad has to go to school during the day, so dad decided to keep his Pocket Predator warmed up for him today 

I shot this one a couple times with flats in the top slots, as it was delivered. I honestly didn't think it was anything special. Well today I used Bill's ingenious fixed tube attachment and my whole outlook changed! This thing is super accurate :target: I've taken to calling it the "Match Breaker" because I went about 1/5 on matches all day with it. I did get one to light on video but my backdrop got in the way and obscured the action. Bummer 

No matter, though, this is still an amazing design. It has taller forks that I usually use and presents a great sight picture, a real "one-line aimer". The shape is somewhere between a pinch grip (which I don't care for) and a finger hook/thumb brace. It settles in the hand just right every time and makes for very solid and repeatable shooting. The tube attachment works great, as well. It's as easy to use as looped tube slots and holds the tubes securely in place with no slipping. It's made of G10 and is super heavy for its size, which deadens out the hand shock you would normally get from fixed tubes.

Great work, Bill! I might have to keep shooting this one until Anakin's hands are big enough :lol:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks great !
Cheers


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great looking design. I have yet to add any of his shooters to my collection.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill makes fantastic stuff and is one of the most generous guys around !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what a sweet lookin shooter :thumbsup:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

looks super comfortable.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Leave a few Bulls eyes in there for Anakin


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Someday the forks will be with you, young Anakin.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet clever tube attachment method love it


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is a great design, glad you're having fun with it while the boy is busy!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank's for sharing MJ~~~Love it~ I could go for a shooter like that...you have 2 options for choice of elastic's...Hat's off to both you & Mr Bill Hays

Bring on the video MJ Love to watch you shoot~~~~as to the other member's.....Mr TreeFork & Mr Gray Wolf .... I am sure I am missing some member's

the ole mind is a little foggy ....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

MJ!!! Shame on you, give the boy back his slingshot!! :naughty:


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks Like a Fuuuuuuuun One.....


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Oooh*!* THAT gots my attention. Top slots aaand looped tubes. A heavenly partnership*!* FIRST TIME I've seen this one tho. Mm. Exciting.

Mr Hays does design and makes some *incredible* frames.

That black *ballistic-grade G10* that he uses is really FABULOUS stuff. Extremely tough and very lightweight. Perfect slingshot material IMO. Very attractive as well. I love the tactical look of it. I find myself wanting another one, and another one, and... LOL.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol... Hey Man, give the boy his slingshot back!

Thanks Guys, and Girl for the nice words...

Seriously though Mike, that's just an Arrowshot Ergo... a touch larger so that it fits my hand a little better.

Here's the template page for it: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12628-the-arrowshot-and-arrowshot-ergo/

We need more girls and kids involved with slngshots.

Poiema, PM me and I might get you a little something too... I've got a little extra pink G10 from a Christmas order and well, we might be able to get you set up with something a little less tactical... but still somewhat wild.... the only prerequisite is that you've got to do a shooting video with it at some point.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you, Mr Hays. I love your stuff. I will add another *Pocket Predator* soon, but I have been *VERY undecided* atm about which one I want next. I keep returning to the Top Slots, and I really like 2040 looped tubes as well. So this one of Anakin's really got my attention pretty quick. Ah ha! *Arrowshot*. I thought this one looked familiar with the V-gap. I think a SMALL TOP SLOT in ballistic-grade G10 will be pretty exciting.

Truthfully, I still have SS that I received recently for Christmas that I still have not even tested yet. It's been pretty busy since I got back from the Holidays. *Flicksie sent me some of his McS aluminum and poly frames. I mostly shoot with his 80% frame*. *Verrry small. Really accurate. I'm getting spoiled with small, lanyard-supported frames that have low forks, and a pretty nice gap between them.*

But honestly I have *never* taken free stuff from anyone on any forum. Not even participated in some incredible 'give-aways'. *I KNOW**!* Impossible to believe. LOL. I am a weird ONE for sure. No free stuff.  And "trades" isn't something I do either, but I will occasionally agree to gift-exchanges with friends and people I feel very comfortable about.








I feel forums are great for *learning*-techniques and tools. And I really like our Artists and Vendors. I'm mostly all about that! So that's my philosophy.

*I would really like to see your awesome G10 Pink Predator be given to someone who really needs a SS*, or maybe fundraising for *upcoming Tournament* events. That would be cool. I am looking forward to speaking with Mrs Hays again when I'm ready to order my *next G10*. Hopefully we can work on something really small for just me this time around.

I have a *black G10 Pocket Predator*. IT'S BIG. But it's impressive.







LOL.

I am really a pretty good shot tho, for someone who shoots a lot of different frames and different styles. I'm forever *exploring* my range of skills. Sometimes I forget where I've been.

I think some day soon I might even be able to 'whoop' Rayshot







But we shouldn't tell him I'm gunning for him. 

Always nice talking to you*!* You're such a wonderful person. You and Mrs Hays.
And I really like your goats and dogs. LOL.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

i will own one of Bills slingshots one day looks Awesome


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Poiema, it wouldn't be a gift... you'd have to earn it by doing a video!

Of course you wouldn't have to make it a public video, unlisted would be fine... just post the link in the "slingshot shooting" section.

You know, I have four daughters, and I think my oldest might be able to outshoot me if she were to take it serious. Kirsten is her platoon's leader and is also it's top gun... when they go through CQB she's always the best. Of course she has a long history of familiarity with guns, but I think she reall started to develop after learning how to shoot a slingshot...

I took down pretty much all the videos of my girls because of profane comments and so forth... so I can understand if you would be uncomfortable doing the video... but like I say, unlisted and only posted on this site would be fine... anyway, it's up to you... have a good one!


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

I wouldn't mind owning one of these. I'm still waiting on my Seal Sniper that I ordered last month. I am anxious to see how the Predator line shoots.


----------

